# Anyone Want To Have Dinner Somewhere Around Lakeshore



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We will arrive at Lakeshore on Sunday afternoon and Marci will let us into their "campground" to settle in.

We'd like to then have dinner that night somewhere close to Lakeshore.

Who can make it? Got a recommendation for a place to eat?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

That is my daughters Baptism. but i may be able to leave right after. its a couple hour drive. may be a long shot but ill keep ya posted.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

About what time are you aiming to arrive on Sunday afternoon? I should be able to make it but will need to be heading back home by 7:00-7:30 pm - gotta be to work Monday morning








Not sure about restaurant options, Marci might be the best one to ask about that.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

not sure if u can move ur schedule up a little bit, but we are leaving for topsail on Sat. We would love to have u guys over for dinner on friday, i'm sure we could make room. We are just outside chicago, if ur interested let me know and safe travels.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> not sure if u can move ur schedule up a little bit, but we are leaving for topsail on Sat. We would love to have u guys over for dinner on friday, i'm sure we could make room. We are just outside chicago, if ur interested let me know and safe travels.


I'd love to...but kids and wife (teacher) are done with school on the 12th...we are leaving that night at 6pm.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

You and your knowledge is worth its weight in gold! If I could wiggle my nose and get up there to meet you and your family, I'd do it in a blink. Why don't you take the new rig down south for the maiden voyage? HA HA Good luck and can't wait to see what you do with this new one


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> About what time are you aiming to arrive on Sunday afternoon? I should be able to make it but will need to be heading back home by 7:00-7:30 pm - gotta be to work Monday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking we will arrive around 1pm...then need a few hours to get stuff from truck to trailer then showered up. Think we could do dinner around 6pm?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> About what time are you aiming to arrive on Sunday afternoon? I should be able to make it but will need to be heading back home by 7:00-7:30 pm - gotta be to work Monday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking we will arrive around 1pm...then need a few hours to get stuff from truck to trailer then showered up. Think we could do dinner around 6pm?
[/quote]

That should work, might even get there early enough to help you move some stuff.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> About what time are you aiming to arrive on Sunday afternoon? I should be able to make it but will need to be heading back home by 7:00-7:30 pm - gotta be to work Monday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking we will arrive around 1pm...then need a few hours to get stuff from truck to trailer then showered up. Think we could do dinner around 6pm?
[/quote]

That should work, might even get there early enough to help you move some stuff.








[/quote]

Thanks!!!

You might consider bringing some nose plugs, as we will have been cramped in our truck for ~40hrs without a shower.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have to talk with the DW on what our schedule looks like. I'll do my best though to make it work.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I have to talk with the DW on what our schedule looks like. I'll do my best though to make it work.


If it does, maybe we could carpool out together.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I have to talk with the DW on what our schedule looks like. I'll do my best though to make it work.


If it does, maybe we could carpool out together.
[/quote]
Not a bad idea at all.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> About what time are you aiming to arrive on Sunday afternoon? I should be able to make it but will need to be heading back home by 7:00-7:30 pm - gotta be to work Monday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking we will arrive around 1pm...then need a few hours to get stuff from truck to trailer then showered up. Think we could do dinner around 6pm?
[/quote]

That should work, might even get there early enough to help you move some stuff.








[/quote]

Thanks!!!

You might consider bringing some nose plugs, as we will have been cramped in our truck for ~40hrs without a shower.








[/quote]

I'll consider myself warned!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Of course we have a long drive ahead of us, but granted there are no HUGE problems, we are still hoping to arrive on Sunday by 3pm.

If anyone is thinking of coming by for a Sunday PDI Party (Lakeshore is closed, but Marci is coming by to let me in) just PM me and I will send you me cell phone number.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Id still love to get out there but cant commit.... Ill keep ya posted.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Id still love to get out there but cant commit.... Ill keep ya posted.


No problems...if it works fine, if not then no biggie.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Of course we have a long drive ahead of us, but granted there are no HUGE problems, we are still hoping to arrive on Sunday by 3pm.


3 pm Michigan time, not Oregon time, right?









Sending you a PM.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> Of course we have a long drive ahead of us, but granted there are no HUGE problems, we are still hoping to arrive on Sunday by 3pm.


3 pm Michigan time, not Oregon time, right?









Sending you a PM.

[/quote]

Michigan time? Isn't everyone on Oregon time?









..btw, Michigan time


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Leaving tomorrow...









Send me a PM if you want to hook up on Sunday.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Have a great (and safe) trip. Wish we could meet all of you for dinner, but we have a weekend full of grad parties and showers. I'd rather be camping........Congrats on the new OB---you're going to love it!!! Where have I heard that before?????


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

don't any of you east coasters steal OUR Oregon Camper, he is OURS!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Jim, travel safe!! You and the family enjoy the trip. I wish i could make it Sunday. Now we will just have to meet up in Oregon sometime !


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey i will be going by Lakeshore rv that day,if you see a guy pulling a 31Fqbhs with a Chevy S-10 wave HI!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> don't any of you east coasters steal OUR Oregon Camper, he is OURS!


lol Michigan is in the midwest. I thought you knew that Doxie..









Have a great trip Jim and family. Watch it around Rockford, Il. Its a narrow construction mess..

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> don't any of you east coasters steal OUR Oregon Camper, he is OURS!


lol Michigan is in the midwest. I thought you knew that Doxie..









Have a great trip Jim and family. Watch it around Rockford, Il. Its a narrow construction mess..

Carey
[/quote]


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You must be 100% geeked with excitement right now. Have a great trip


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We have ordered near perfect weather for you: Mid 70's and sunny!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> We have ordered near perfect weather for you: Mid 70's and sunny!


Thanks...I knew you'd help out.

...3hrs until the journey begins.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

puffer said:


> Hey i will be going by Lakeshore rv that day,if you see a guy pulling a 31Fqbhs with a Chevy S-10 wave HI!


Do everyone a favor, and do not take your hands off the wheel!!!

Jim, safe travels and remember..... LOTS of pictures!!! (some of us have to live vicariously through your adventures)...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The silence is deafening.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

California Jim said:


> The silence is deafening.


It is awfully quiet around here....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

OregonCampin said:


> The silence is deafening.


It is awfully quiet around here....








[/quote]

You should have been at the Outbackers trailer warming mini-rally at Lakeshore RV last night then! OC, Melinda, Nonny, Cae and I enjoyed having a few hours to visit, chat and check out floor plans of different RV brands on the lot. OC was amazingly coherent after having driven the better part of 36 hours to arrive at Lakeshore yesterday morning. He was showing some signs of "Outbacker posting withdrawal syndrome" and mentioned something about a Blackberry.......









Attached below is a picture of OC and wife in front of the new rig. I'll leave further pictures to OC to post, as well as the answer to burning questions like "how in the world do you access the water pump in this trailer?"


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

OregonCampin said:


> It is awfully quiet around here....


*Yes*


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

OregonCampin said:


> It is awfully quiet around here....


*it*


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

OregonCampin said:


> It is awfully quiet around here....


*is.*


----------

